
Ask HN: Is there a (near) realtime API for the UK General Election results? - lol768
Ideally JSON, but not too fussed. I know http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lda.data.parliament.uk&#x2F;elections.json exists but it seems too outdated (just shows a by-election in January) - anyone know if it&#x27;ll be updated?
======
DCRichards
[https://interactive.guim.co.uk/2017/06/ukelection2017-data/s...](https://interactive.guim.co.uk/2017/06/ukelection2017-data/snap/full.json)
shows the results, not sure how long it'll live for, but it exists for now!

